# TOUAREG V8 PROBLEMS...



## TOUAREGV8 AJ (Nov 16, 2006)

Hello, i've been have problems with my V8 Touareg for nearly a year now:
*Car:* 2004 Blk/Blk 64,000 mi. | Premium Plus Pack; Winter Pack; Rear dif.; Convience Pack; Air suspension; Park Distance
*1.* The Tire Pressure Monitor goes off constantly, its been in the shop to be fixed AT LEAST 6-7 times and is currently doing so still. When i check it, it shows the front 2 wheels with the CAUTION yellow exclamation signs (usually only 1 wheel has it).
*2.* The left headlight assembly is now loose, and in the course of driving it is become electrically disconnected and the and the left lights (signal, DRL, high-beams) won't work.
*3.* Whenever it rains, the car begins to smell musty like soggy water, just awful. I friend recommended i had the air filter replaced, and it was a temporary fix. I used to think it was when i left the sunroof vented, but i know it's not now.
Whats the problem? Is it just my car?
Other than that, the car has been a champion. BEST SUV on the market! (unless you got $80k for a Range). 64k mi. in 26 months!
Thanks for all you help!
*-AJ*


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

It always amazes me when somebody like you lists some pretty aggravating issues that are not getting resolved and then says "other than that, the car has been a champion, BEST SUV on the market". Are you serious? I don't think the best SUV on the market would have unsolvable issues and a stinky smell whenever it rains...


----------



## TOUAREGV8 AJ (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (chickdr)*

all cars have quirks esp in the first year, my father has an 03 rover and its had it annoyances. find me an SUV better than the VW and rover (you won't) and by it then.


----------



## joeofthemountain (Jan 9, 2005)

Headlight: put a 6mm allen socket on the release latch and turn until it clicks into place.
Smell: there is a TSB about this (look in the TSB FAQ here or at Club Touareg)


----------



## spdfrk (Dec 28, 2002)

The headlamp should lock down with an audible "click". If it keeps slipping or popping when locking down, chances are that the lock tabs are broken on the headlamp bucket


_Modified by spdfrk at 11:51 PM 11-16-2006_


----------



## Ross08TouaregV8 (Dec 14, 2005)

there is a tool in the spare tire area for the headlight IIRC


----------

